# عظــــة عن ضبط الفكــر



## †gomana† (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*عظــــة للقس † بيمن وليم †*​ 
*ضبط الفكر 

ضبط الفكر يسمى :- الجهاد العقلى ( الروحى) .*

*لأنه ضد فكر العقل الجسدانى غير المتعلق بالروح وممكن أن*

*تكون أفكار أثناء اليقظة أو أثناء النوم وهوما يسمى بالأحلام *
*.*
*أحد الأباء القديسين :-*

*كان فى صلواته النهارية والليللة وفى أصوامه وسهره يطلب*

*بلا كلل العفة الداخلية التى للقلب والروح . وعن طريق *

*هذه الصلوات والأصوام ماتت أهواءالشهوة الجسدية فى قلبه *

*, وذلك كان مصاحباً لشعوره بحلاوة النقاوة وولعه بالعفة.*

*الشيطان:-*


*أكبر خبير بالحروب للنفس البشرية قال قداسة البابا شنودة*

*الثالث "أن له خبرة أكثر من 7000.000 سنة "*

*وله خبرة بحروب النفس البشرية فهو يعرف *

*نواحى القوة والضعف فيك ويعرف الأسلوب الذى يحاربك به*

*فهو يعرف كيف يحاربك ومتى يحاربك , ومتى ينتظر ومن أى*

*الأبواب يدخل إلى الفكر والقلب.*


*ذكى وصاحب حيلة :-*


*تعالوا فنرى ذكاؤه فى أدخال فكره إلى حواء أن تأكل من شجرة *

*الحياة وقال الكتاب عن الحية أنها كانت أحيل حيوانات البرية*

*(تك1:3). هو ذكى وحكيم فى الشر حكيم فى خبثه وفكره*

*وحيله . فهو يدخل مكره وفكره داخل الإنسان بطريقة ذكية دون*

*أن يشعر بها الإنسان المحارب ويجر الإنسان إلى أفضل أسلوب*

*للوقوع فى الخطية .*

*كذاب :-

قال لأمنا حواء " تصيران مثل الله " *

*قال عنه السيد المسيح " كذاب وأبو الكذاب " (يو 8).*

*فى محاربته للسيد المسيح على الجبل تسلل بذكاؤه إلى فكره. *

*واحد يشتكى أنا أفكر فى ما لاً أريد أن أفكر كل ما أبداء أصلى *

*ينحرف فكرى بدون ما أشعر ويصير ذهنى فى ذهول فى أمور*

*كثيرة ثم أكتشف بعد فوات الأوان. ثم يستيقظ ويرغب فى *

*أستعادة الصلاة أو التأمل الروحى الذى ضل عنه .*

*وكثرين يقولون نحن نعمل التدرايب اليومية ولكن لا نرى أى*

*تغير كبير أو قوة فى طرد أو ظبط الفكر. *

*وواحد بيقول بصراحة هذه طبيعة البشرية الضعيفة .*

*لا يجب أن ننسب تيهات القلب والفكر فى الطبيعة البشرية.*

*(جا 29:7). أن الله صنع الإنسان مستقيماً أما هم فطلبوا *

*أختراعات كثيرة فأختلاف الأفكار يتوقف علينا نحن*

*(أم 7:19).*

*لأن الفكر الصالح يقترب من الذين يعرفونه والإنسان*

*العاقل يجده وبالتالى أى فكر يخضع لتميزنا نحن *


*الدليل *


*الله وبخ الفريسين " لماذا تفكرون بالشر فى قلوبكم "*


*(مت 4:9). *

*" أزيلوا شر أفعالكم من أمام عينى " (أش 16:1).*


*" وإلى متى تبيت فى وسطك أفكارك الباطلة " ( ار 4:4 ).*


*وأنا أجازى أعمالهم وافكارهم ( أش 18:66), *

*( رو2- 16:15)*


*شاهداً أيضاً ضميرهم وأفكارهم فيما بينهم مشتكية *

*أو محتجة فى اليوم الذى فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب*

*أنجليى *


*سلطاننا على الفكر او كيف نحارب الفكر:*


*ورد فى الكتاب المقدس مقال ممتاز بخصوص محاربة الفكر:-*


*" لانى انا ايضا انسان تحت سلطان لى جند تحت يدى اقول لهذا *

*اذهب فيذهب و لاخر إت فيأتى و لعبدى افعل *

*هذا فيفعل....................." ( مت 9:8).*


*فهو بارادته كان يقبل الفكر الصالح او يطرد الفكر الشرير*

*و السهولة اذا جاهدنا كبشر ضد الاضطرابات و الخطايا*

*و الافكار يصير تحت سلطاننا و وفق أرادتنا فنحارب اهواء*

*الجسد و افكاره بالقوة المعطاة لنا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.*


*و لكن ماهى اسلحة قائد المئه و فى اى حرب نستخدمها؟ (*

*2كو6,5:10)*


*اذ اسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية او ضعيفة بل روحية و نادرة.*


*متى نستخدمها :-*

*هادمين ظنونا و كل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله و مستأمرين*

*كل فكر الى طاعة المسيح و مستعدين لان ننتقم على*

*كل عصيان متى كملت طاعتكم.*



*++++++++++*

*يتبـــــــع*

*مع جومـــــانــــا*​


----------



## sparrow (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*فعلا الشيطان حيلة كتير جدااا وزكية بس يا علي الضعف الي بيبقي فية قدام قوة الصليب انا شفت مرة كاهن بيخرج شيطان في دير  قلت ياااااااااااا  اد كدة هو ضعيف جدااا بس للاسف احنا الي  بنخلية قوي كدة لاننا بنبعد عن ابونا السماوي                 (موضوعك جميل )
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GAMAYKAA (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الوعظه دى جامدة*

على فكرة جومانا الوعظه دى طحن ويريت حاجه لابونا زكريا   بس خلاص


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلام جميل جدا يا جومانه منتظرين البقيه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

فى الصميم جومانه .. 


صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (8 أكتوبر 2006)

sparrow قال:


> *فعلا الشيطان حيلة كتير جدااا وزكية بس يا علي الضعف الي بيبقي فية قدام قوة الصليب انا شفت مرة كاهن بيخرج شيطان في دير قلت ياااااااااااا اد كدة هو ضعيف جدااا بس للاسف احنا الي بنخلية قوي كدة لاننا بنبعد عن ابونا السماوي (موضوعك جميل )*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك​*


 

*ميرسي كتير يا سبارو ع مرورك الجميل ده*
*ومبسوطة كتير ان الموضوع عجبك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 أكتوبر 2006)

GAMAYKAA قال:


> على فكرة جومانا الوعظه دى طحن ويريت حاجه لابونا زكريا بس خلاص


 

*ميرسي ع مروك يا جاميكا*
*ويارب اكون افادتك*
*بس للاسف مش عندى عظات لابونا زكريا*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا جومانه منتظرين البقيه*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> ...



*اخويا العزيز طارق ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل*
*ومبسوطة ان المووضع عجبك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

